# Becoming more and more interested in BEASLBOB BUILD...need more info.



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

So I'm in the process of tearing down my 72 BF to start over due to what we'll call here..."An aesthetic mishap". So I am considering many options. Does anyone have info or a link to info that might be able to help me out? I have some existing plants and fish. Want to know if the fish can be carried over into this type of setup. Is this type of setup dependent on the population of fish SLOWLY growing? Is it specific to certain types of fish that can be used? I have 3 Bolivian Rams (M), 1 Praecox Rainbow (M), 1 Apisto. Borrelli (M), and 1 little feeder guppy (M) that was part of my original cycling crew. 2 Bamboo shrimp, and 1 apple snail. Anyone know if I'll be able to carry these guys over to a beaslbob type build? 

p.s.-I know...it's a sausage fest in the tank but that's another story.


----------



## jdini1991 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/fishless-cycle-9364.html
I used this, very imformative and easy to understand.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

peteyboyny said:


> So I'm in the process of tearing down my 72 BF to start over due to what we'll call here..."An aesthetic mishap". So I am considering many options. Does anyone have info or a link to info that might be able to help me out? I have some existing plants and fish. Want to know if the fish can be carried over into this type of setup. Is this type of setup dependent on the population of fish SLOWLY growing? Is it specific to certain types of fish that can be used? I have 3 Bolivian Rams (M), 1 Praecox Rainbow (M), 1 Apisto. Borrelli (M), and 1 little feeder guppy (M) that was part of my original cycling crew. 2 Bamboo shrimp, and 1 apple snail. Anyone know if I'll be able to carry these guys over to a beaslbob type build?
> 
> p.s.-I know...it's a sausage fest in the tank but that's another story.


There are several threads here on that method.

The over arching concept is to use lotsa plants to balance out and stabilize the tank. As a result a lot of things like filters, water changes become unnecessary because the plants and fish are taking care of each other.

One huge consideration is plant eating fish which I think Rams are. If you have to have the rams you would probably have to keep the plants and rams seperate in some kind of refugium. But that can be as simple as a tank partition. BTW this is true of most planted tank not just a "beaslbob" build. Including marine tanks where refugiums are needed to protect macro algaes.

Feel free to ask more questions.

And as usuall my advice is worth


.02 at most


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG!!!!! I created that Fishless Cycle thread!!! I feel so humbled!! This must be how I make beaslbob build sometimes LOL!!! 

If you have the plants and those fish in the tank together now then they should be fine in a beaslbob tank. Generally, you wait awhile before putting in the fish but if you can get all the plants and the substrate and change the tank from the one you have to a beaslbob in one day then the fish should be fine. Just put them in buckets while messing with the tank and assimilate them to the water via your usual method when done and run a filter for a few days. The water can get pretty cloudy from being stirred up while doing the substrate and the filter will help to clear it pretty quickly. Also, if you can save enough from the tank now then you might even be able to skip the cycling. If you can save the water, gravel and filter media then you should not have any problems with ammonia or nitrites or anything from the change over. Good luck with it and I hope you enjoy it. I also have a few threads on here that I wrote when I did my 2 beaslbob tanks (My beaslbob Build and My beaslbob Build: the Next Generation) and within a few months I am planning a build with my 55gal!!!


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

The fish and the plants are currently in the same tank with no problems. I just want to make sure that the idea behind that type of build isn't with with specific breeds of fish. The plants that I have right now are a few bunches of Anacharis (Egeria densa), 1 Anubias nana, 2 Java Ferns (Microsorum pteropus), a few bunches of microsword (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae), Right now I am stuck between hooking up a wet/dry, or doing something along the beaslbob method. The bottom of the tank is already drilled, and I have a Amiracle wet/dry. I love the idea of something a little different. Thanks for the input everybody.


----------



## rutwyler (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a few questions concerning this method as well. If there is already a thread specifically for this style of tank forgive me. I haven't found it yet. 
So for starters, the Peat Moss? Im assuming the stuff you get at Home Despot is fine? Right? I think I read that somewhere. Play Sand as well, I'm assuming? Can I mix in some Lateralite and/or Flourite? Is that overkill? Do you separate the layers with screen or just lay one on top of the other? Also, when planting plants. Do you only dig into the upper gravel layer to plug the roots in? Or go right into the sand? Does the sand tend to migrate up into the gravel with vacuuming? Does it matter? 
These questions keep popping in my head as I cruise the forum.
Oh filtration, the last LFS I used really pushed the Ehiems, but I see a lot of you folks using Fluval. Is there any difference? Am i grossly over thinking all of this? Ahhh the joys of OCD...lol


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

rutwyler said:


> I have a few questions concerning this method as well. If there is already a thread specifically for this style of tank forgive me. I haven't found it yet.


you're forgiven. *old dude (and forgivness is actually not needed)


> So for starters, the Peat Moss? Im assuming the stuff you get at Home Despot is fine? Right?


 yes. The $10 for a 2/3 cubic yard big bale not the smaller house plant stuff with added fretz.


> I think I read that somewhere. Play Sand as well, I'm assuming?


yep the $3 for a 50 pound bag stuff


> Can I mix in some Lateralite and/or Flourite?


sure


> Is that overkill?


IMHO yep


> Do you separate the layers with screen or just lay one on top of the other?


no screening. you need to be able to push the plants in all the way to the bottom


> Also, when planting plants. Do you only dig into the upper gravel layer to plug the roots in? Or go right into the sand?


Push them in all the way to the bottom


> Does the sand tend to migrate up into the gravel with vacuuming?


don't vacuum.


> Does it matter?


Vacuuming could stir up the sand which is not desirable but you can every so often just remove stuff from the very top of the sand. Or just let it be


> These questions keep popping in my head as I cruise the forum.


 so let them pop outta your mind


> Oh filtration, the last LFS I used really pushed the Ehiems, but I see a lot of you folks using Fluval. Is there any difference?


 dont know
don't care.
Don't use any mechanical filters


> Am i grossly over thinking all of this? Ahhh the joys of OCD...lol


Perhaps. But then I was "worried" about my first beaslbob build years ago also. 


my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

hey guys and gals

I walked through a screen door once and strained myself.

do you think using screens would strain the plants?


----------



## rutwyler (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL ...awesome!... Thanks so much... 
The screen idea comes from Dart frog setups. I just wanted to be 100% that I had it correct. I guess the no vacuuming feeds the plants as well. I appreciate your time and knowledge...!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

rutwyler said:


> LOL ...awesome!... Thanks so much...
> The screen idea comes from Dart frog setups. I just wanted to be 100% that I had it correct. *I guess the no vacuuming feeds the plants as well*. I appreciate your time and knowledge...!


Really? I think so also. I think what happens is there is some sweet spot where things just take care of themselves. But when you try to make "improvements" you wind up doing multiple things which "fight" each other, add complexity, and reduce stability.

my time and knowledge have the standard

.02


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am throughly interested in this setup, I am working on connecting 2 10G tanks via a water bridge removing the need for filtration would be awesome for this setup. Thank you all for this great information.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

mec102778 said:


> I am throughly interested in this setup, I am working on connecting 2 10G tanks via a water bridge removing the need for filtration would be awesome for this setup. Thank you all for this great information.


Now it's your turn to provide us awesome information by keeping us informed.


my .02


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in the very basic setup testing, but here you can see the water brige connecting the 2 tanks. For water current I am using a Petco powerhead and a hose to pump water from the right tank into the left tank. You can see some extra pictures of this process under DIY Forums - <a href="http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/water-bridges-11706.html">Water Bridges</a>


----------



## rutwyler (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll do my best beaslbob. I still have to get a tank and all the other hardware. I wanted to get it all straight before I moved forward. Whence I get to that point I will start a thread and keep you all apprised of how things are going. I also plan on taking some great photos to wow you all with. This is kinda off topic, but this is what I do for a living;
Visionary Digital - Incredible Imaging
I plan on using one of our systems to take some amazing specimen photos.
I look forward to every second of the whole process. And I'm glad I found a diverse and knowledgeable place to share and gain info....


----------

